# Anderson Silva Burger King Walkout Shirt Controversy



## FighterStyle (Jul 14, 2012)

Anderson Silva has a big sponsorship worth $250k (USD) for the Burger King logo on his Walkout Shirt and logo on his Nike fight shorts. There was a lot of controversy on twitter about his for the a few reasons:

1. The walkout shirt is not available for purchase - so fans cannot pick up the walkout shirt to cheer on their favorite fighter for the biggest PPV event of the year.

2. What message is it sending to the youth and aspiring MMA athletes that fast food is 'cool' or a way of life for MMA fighters?

P.S. Anyone miss the old Burger King advertisements with the King dude? 

Chime in and let me know what you think about it...









Added more on the this topic at http://www.fighterstyle.com
*
*Just wanted to state that these are not necessarily my opinions but some of the feedback I received on twitter when I released a blog post on my site about Anderson Silva's Walkout Shirt.*


----------



## above (Jun 20, 2012)

Excellent point. No different that the message that is being sent with mcdonald's sponsoring the Olympics.

Money talks. That's the message. Unfortunately.


----------



## FighterStyle (Jul 14, 2012)

Yes, your right - its kind of a sellout move. But hey - I cant say 100% that I wouldnt take the money if I was in his shoes.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

You're second point is pretty out there. You don't take sponsorships because you support the company, you take it to make the money. Now you could definitely decline a sponsorship because you don't support their cause. It's alot more of a "Why not?" question you would ask yourself.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

There is no controversy at all. Let me respond to each point:

1. There is no shirt available:
So what? Why does this even matter? Why can't a company make a shirt for only one person, I don't understand why this is even an issue. Also, who the hell would want to wear a shirt that had a giant Burger King logo on it.

2. Burger King is unhealthy, so it sends the wrong message:
This is more valid than the previous point, but still totally off base. Eating at Burger King, while not the healthiest food around, will not make you fat/have health problems unless you a) do it frequently, or b) don't exercise enough to cancel out the incoming calories. I don't see why the Olympics shouldn't be sponsored by McDonald's, and I don't see why a professional fighter who obviously understands well enough the ins and outs of nutrition should not be able to walk out in a shirt sponsored by Burger King. I swear, our current society is so concerned with protecting the "kids" that they fail to realize that any kid/parent/person who is swayed to eat Burger King (for example) to an unhealthy degree simply because their favorite fighter walks out wearing a shirt w/ logo probably deserves the negative health effects associated with eating unhealthy foods anyway.

If McDonald's were to be sponsoring the Olympics, I fully understand that there would be millions upon millions of people worldwide that would begin, consciously or subconsciously, to eat McDonald's more and thus become more unhealthy. But that leads us to a twist on a classic philosophical question: If a weak-minded person sees a McDonald's advertisement, and shifts their diet to match what it advertises and consequently becomes fat and unhealthy, does anybody care?


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Who cares if fighters sponsor fast food, they eat it as well, Anderson has said and made videos even when he wasn't sponsored that he enjoyed the burgers. 

If you buy a product just because your favourite fighter is sponsoring it, then you really should take a look at yourself. Everything is ok in moderation. If you eat a bigmac or whopper once a month, there aren't any problems doing that, baring you eat healthy. If you start eating a burger every week or couple of days, then thats where the problems start. 

Also, wearing a walk out t-shirt in public isn't cool or stylish, maybe to an event but not in the general public.

Why is there a problem for fighters to be sponsored by fast food companies, but not for the UFC and other big promotions/sports companies to be sponsored by alcohol? if anything, its worse.


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

Always finding a reason to hate:

1. Clearly Nike made his walkout t-shirt. But they don't manufacture or distribute MMA gear, and why would they sell a shirt covered with other companies advertisements?

2. Anderson is known to love a burger or two. So why wouldn't he support them? It's not his responsibility to tell people what to eat. If they overindulge then how is it his fault?


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

This is stupid. You aren't expected to buy the shirt just the food. Also It may not be the healthiest but its not poison either.


----------



## above (Jun 20, 2012)

Rastaman said:


> I swear, our current society is so concerned with protecting the "kids" that they fail to realize that any kid/parent/person who is swayed to eat Burger King (for example) to an unhealthy degree simply because their favorite fighter walks out wearing a shirt w/ logo probably deserves the negative health effects associated with eating unhealthy foods anyway.
> 
> If McDonald's were to be sponsoring the Olympics, I fully understand that there would be millions upon millions of people worldwide that would begin, consciously or subconsciously, to eat McDonald's more and thus become more unhealthy. But that leads us to a twist on a classic philosophical question: If a weak-minded person sees a McDonald's advertisement, and shifts their diet to match what it advertises and consequently becomes fat and unhealthy, does anybody care?


As far as the parenting comment is concerned I agree with you. 

As far as Silva being sponsored by Burger King is concerned, while paradoxical given that fast food is junk, I wouldn't castrate him for it. Personally, if I were an athlete at that level I would pick and choose my sponsors more carefully.

Now as far the Olympics and mcdonald's is conceded I am in complete disagreement. The Olympics has a long history behind it stemming all the way to ancient Greece. Having such garbage sponsor the Olympics (when it isn't necessary - they could have raised the money from elsewhere) is simply foolish and downright disgusting. It tarnishes the Olympic spirit. Even worse, mcdonalds will be the only food vendor at the olympics. That compounds the problem even more. I mean seriously... You go t the olympics and the only official food vendor allowed is mcdonald's? WTF?! :confused03:


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

It's pretty common for athletes to be sponsored by fast food chains. Also, you can find the shorts Anderson wore on Nike's store. They've got them in a few different colors.

http://store.nike.com/us/en_us/?l=shop,pdp,ctr-inline/cid-1/pid-440054/pgid-440055


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Rastaman said:


> If McDonald's were to be sponsoring the Olympics, I fully understand that there would be millions upon millions of people worldwide that would begin, consciously or subconsciously, to eat McDonald's more and thus become more unhealthy. But that leads us to a twist on a classic philosophical question: *If a weak-minded person sees a McDonald's advertisement, and shifts their diet to match what it advertises and consequently becomes fat and unhealthy, does anybody care?*


It depends. If you are somewhat of an philanthrop you may care about the individual's health. If you aren't, but live in a society with a health care system, you may have concerns that the health care system would get more expensive for the rest of the people, including you, when more and more people have an unhealthy lifestyle and produce costs. And even without a health care system, you may be concerned as your society/country is in competition to other societies/countries and unhealthy people are less productive in your society/country.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

There was controversy over this? Or did you just say that to get your thread noticed...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

What controversy? This is absolutely inane...and quite frankly a long way from the days of "Condom Depot" plastered on everyone's shorts.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Who cares?


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

And not a single F**k was given that day


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

It isn't that long ago that gun warehouse and condom depot were sponsoring every other fighter. when did Burger King become controversial?


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Toxic said:


> It isn't that long ago that gun warehouse and condom depot were sponsoring every other fighter. when did Burger King become controversial?


When did condoms become controversial? 

But you're right, this isn't really something worth mentioning. At least Burger King doesn't produce in Asia because there are cheap laborers. BK is far less controversial than Nike to be honest.

The gun thing is very off-putting for me though (and I would guess for most people outside of North America).


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> When did condoms become controversial?


You're not from the U.S are you? Hahaha


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm with the OP, I wanted to buy that Burger King shirt so bad.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

Voiceless said:


> It depends. If you are somewhat of an philanthrop you may care about the individual's health. If you aren't, but live in a society with a health care system, you may have concerns that the health care system would get more expensive for the rest of the people, including you, when more and more people have an unhealthy lifestyle and produce costs. And even without a health care system, you may be concerned as your society/country is in competition to other societies/countries and unhealthy people are less productive in your society/country.


When it comes to the bolded statement you quoted from me, I'm definitely being facetious, but only to make a point. I live in the US, and of course I don't want to see anybody die at 50 from a heart attack because of bad eating decisions, but let's backtrack a tad...it's a T-shirt haha. I'm just trying to say that people need to have some personal accountability for their actions. 

As for the other person who quoted me in regards to McDonald's sponsoring the Olympics, I had no idea that McDonald's is now the *only* vendor...

----> opinion shift ----->

That's jacked.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

I dont think you being upset for ridiculous things is considered 'controversial'.

I went fishing today and didnt get ANYTHING!

CONTROVERSY!!!!


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

I don't know what the big deal is about Burger King Sponsoring an Athletic event.

Hell, I just ate at Burger King this evening. I had the Crispy Chicken Sandwich with Cheese and I asked for Buffalo Sauce, which I put on it myself. Plus Medium Fries, which is a batch of fries the size of a small baseball mitt. And a Medium Diet Coke....Diet, because I am watching my figure. 
I don't know the fuss is, Burger King, and all the others are jsuy awdomse as fra az im congbrend,

Sorry, I am having trouble typing, I have some weird pain and numbness running down my left arm. I'm sure it's nothing. See you tomor.........


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Plenty of fast food companies sponsor the Olympics. Has nothing to do with what you support and everything to do with money.


----------



## 3DLee (Aug 30, 2006)

Cheeseburgers and fries should be a treat. Maybe once every couple of weeks. If you eat that shit every day, you will probably not live forever. But just because its not healthy doesnt make it immoral. Some people can responsibly enjoy tasty treats. I mean, there is a big Bud Light logo in the middle of the cage. And this is a sport where people people attempt to render each other unconscious. Or maybe break their opponents bones. Besides, Im sure BK offers some kind of grilled chicken or salad. I read today that a woman can get breast cancer from drinking bottled water that had been left out in the car too long. In conclusion, that shit dont matter. Dont get worked up over dumb shit. You wanna get mad about something, research the Federal Reserve and Federal Income Tax.


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

This is a stupid thread... anything to hate on Anderson.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

Is there actually controversy, or did TS just make it up? Unhealthy products sponsor athletes all the damn time, and quite frankly, seeing a big sponsor like BK in MMA is a huge step forward for the sport.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

This is by far the worst post I have seen. There in nothing in here no valid points etc. Mcdonalds has been a marketing megatron forever, they have endorse the Olympic, Michael Jordan. 

Some how Silva is endorse by burger king and all of a sudden it's bad? Come on now the UFC has the Gun store and bud light. It you really care about the children wouldn't guns and alcohol be worst?

By the way if anyone cares back in 2010 Burger King became a public company, in which Brazillians became the owners. So he is not selling out as his countrymen owns the company and a smart business by them to endorse silva.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> You're not from the U.S are you? Hahaha


Nope. So it's true people over the big sea are a bit prudish?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Is this your opinion or was there some legit controversy? PPL aren't going to burger king for because of some shirt. As for Anderson advertising BurgerKing and whatnot, who cares. His probably getting a LOT of money for it and at the end of the day, he needs to look out for himself and his family.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Nope. So it's true people over the big sea are a bit prudish?


Most of the crazy right wing ultra conservatives and religous have made it a big deal. Abstinence was sex-ed in this country for a little while.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

I saw a guy today, about 5'10, solid build, and his right sock was higher on his leg than the other. Which obviously meant he wasn't wearing matching socks. I, being a huge sock wearer, am largely offended by this, and I feel that this is a huge disgrace to all mankind world wide.

Lemme know what you think...


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Corinthians, Nike, Burger King and Philips.

Anderson is reaping.:thumbsup:

If ever anybody needed evidence of MMA's growth... this is it.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Corinthians, Nike, Burger King and Philips.
> 
> Anderson is reaping.:thumbsup:
> 
> If ever anybody needed evidence of MMA's growth... this is it.


Not to mention GSP's Under Armour, Gatorade and his new role in the Google Nexus ad. :thumbsup:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

dlxrevolution said:


> I saw a guy today, about 5'10, solid build, and his right sock was higher on his leg than the other. Which obviously meant he wasn't wearing matching socks. I, being a huge sock wearer, am largely offended by this, and I feel that this is a huge disgrace to all mankind world wide.
> 
> Lemme know what you think...


Wha?!?


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Nope. So it's true people over the big sea are a bit prudish?


Fitting to the current controversial discussion about circumcision in Germany. You may know that a majority of US American males are circumsized¿ That has nothing to do with hygienic matters as some proclaim (unless you want to imply that Americans wouldn't wash themselves), but it was initially an idea by the very prude John Harvey Kellogg (yes, the same guy with the cereals) to prevent boys from masturbating (not sure if it did work out though  ), because that was seen as sinful/dirty (so it's more about mental hygiene). Nowadays it's more about the doctor making an extra buck after the birth of the baby though.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> *Fitting to the current controversial discussion about circumcision in Germany.* You may know that a majority of US American males are circumsized¿ That has nothing to do with hygienic matters as some proclaim (unless you want to imply that Americans wouldn't wash themselves), but it was initially an idea by the very prude John Harvey Kellogg (yes, the same guy with the cereals) to prevent boys from masturbating (not sure if it did work out though  ), because that was seen as sinful/dirty (so it's more about mental hygiene). Nowadays it's more about the doctor making an extra buck after the birth of the baby though.


...

How is it possible I've missed this? :confused05:

Anyway, I don't really care why people cut off their foreskins. Who am I to judge? Phimosis or skin bridge, pick your poison. :dunno:


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> ...
> 
> How is it possible I've missed this? :confused05:
> 
> Anyway, I don't really care why people cut off their foreskins. Who am I to judge? Phimosis or skin bridge, pick your poison. :dunno:


It wasn't about people's own foreskin, but parents letting their little baby boys getting cut off their foreskin. 

After a baby had to go to hospital, because the bleeding of the circumcision wouldn't stop the regional court of Cologne jugded non-medical indicated circumcisions (such as religious circumcisions) as assault on the baby. So any doctor/other person that would do it in the future could be charged for assault. That let to a huge outcry by the Jewish and Muslim communities in Germany, because they think it would fundamentally interfere with their traditions and their ability to live in Germany if they weren't allowed to cut off their little baby boys' foreskin.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Circumcision looks cleaner. That alone will be why I have it done to my kids. Great thread!


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

If my kid gets circumcised it's gonna be his decision.. It's unnatural and all that crap about foreskins being a risk of disease is ridiculous, just wash your body like a clean human being and you will be fine. No need to slice your baby's private areas.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Confucius say, 'The elephant trunk is mightier than the mushroom.'


----------



## nastyblow (Oct 10, 2006)

1. Anderson has been known to eat at burger king. In fact, I believe his weight cut/gain routine includes two whoppers - so he's aware of the company that's sponsoring him. If starbucks wanted to sponsor me, I'd be cool with it because I drink a fair amount of their coffee. Dunkin Donuts... maybe not.

2. He got paid $250K. 

3. See 2.

4. Highly conditioned athletes can pretty much eat anything since their metabolisms are so high. Us sitting around our computers for 9 hours a day - not so much.

5. Corporations sponsor stuff. It's how we get to enjoy things. We wouldn't have baseball fields, hockey arenas, etc., without $$$$$$. Unless the governments paid for things like that - but that would just be out of our own pockets.

6. Corporations who do "bad things" - obesity, child labor, etc. while I don't agree with personally - enough people out there either do agree or more likely don't care they just want the end result. If the general population cared - those corporations wouldn't exist. Think about BP for example - huge oil spill, killed thousands of animals, jobs, livelihoods changed etc but there wasn't enough backlash against them to get them to go under. Now, they sponsor the US Olympic team. 

In conclusion - corporations aren't exactly samaritans but they do allow $$ to flow. If we have to put up with a logo on a shirt, or a name slapped on a building so benefit in some way ourselves...is that so bad?


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Its made after his favorite football team Corinthians.If you want a similar shirt, buy their jersey and put"Anderson Silva 1" on the back lol


----------



## Stockton902 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Technically, you can still stay healthy by working out and exercising routinely while eating fast food. Chad Ochocinco has fast food at least 3x a week and still keeps fit.*


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sousa said:


> Its made after his favorite football team Corinthians.If you want a similar shirt, buy their jersey and put"Anderson Silva 1" on the back lol


Burger King don't sponsor Corinthians.

This is the Corinthians shirt:-


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Must be a slow week...

You guys still talking about a walk-out shirt?! LOL


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

dlxrevolution said:


> I saw a guy today, about 5'10, solid build, and his right sock was higher on his leg than the other. Which obviously meant he wasn't wearing matching socks. I, being a huge sock wearer, am largely offended by this, and I feel that this is a huge disgrace to all mankind world wide.
> 
> Lemme know what you think...


that was awesome and sums up my thoughts on the OP.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

i havent had burger kind in 4+ years but since i saw andy and his walkout T im definitely gonna go get a whopper...


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Seriously?!?!?



Roflcopter said:


> What controversy? This is absolutely inane...and quite frankly a long way from the days of "Condom Depot" plastered on everyone's shorts.


This is my laugh of the day so far, thanks.



Soojooko said:


> Corinthians, Nike, Burger King and Philips.
> 
> Anderson is reaping.:thumbsup:
> 
> If ever anybody needed evidence of MMA's growth... this is it.





Rauno said:


> Not to mention GSP's Under Armour, Gatorade and his new role in the Google Nexus ad. :thumbsup:


Too bad Bones had to get behind the wheel, he was well on his way to big sponsor status. Before I digress though...did this thread really go to circumcision? 

By the way BK has been a sponsor of the UFC for some time now, it's about time a fighter got their logo on his shirt. Plus he is set to make a cool half mill from BK.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Burger King is bomb.!

Who gives a **** about any of this??

Who cares if mcdonalds is the only food at the Olympics. I bet my life that over 90% of the people that watch it probably never went to the gym OR eat fast food constantly anyway. So why not let them watch an athletic event they love while eating the food they love??


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> Burger King don't sponsor Corinthians.
> 
> This is the Corinthians shirt:-


I know, I'm saying if you want something similar buy their jersey


----------

